# E.T.



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 22, 2009)

Q: What's E.T. short for? 

A: Because he has little legs!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 22, 2009)

He he. It took me awhile, but I got it. LOL.


----------



## Banned (Mar 22, 2009)

Oy....


----------



## NicNak (Mar 22, 2009)

:helpme:

Even though I understood the joke :blush:


----------



## Daniel (Mar 22, 2009)

> Q: What's E.T. short for?
> 
> A: Because he has little legs!


 
Is this joke another Baxterism?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 22, 2009)

And by that, Daniel means... [sign]10/10[/sign]


----------



## Daniel (Mar 22, 2009)

Ha ha...if you say so


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm getting this strong impression that you're hanging out with _*a lot*_ of children lately :lol:  And they're feeding you these jokes.   Then again, I laugh at them...
[SIGN][/SIGN]


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 22, 2009)

oh my, this one only just now clicked for me, that was a tough one! it being a baxterism is what made the quarter drop


----------

